# how noisy are banded crickets?



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

i normally get 'silent' crickets which are SO not silent but iv found that banded crickets are alot cheaper and since i need about 2,000 a week thats a very good thing!

how much noisyer are they? is my housemate going to want to kill me? it doesnt bother me as i cant hear their chirp in one of my ears so i just sleep with that side up and its all silent but he will have to put up with it! 

will I be really frowned upon for getting these? i mean the silent ones are by no means silent anyway.... but for £8.07 and £8.52 per 1,000 (medium and large respectively) compared to £11.60 and £13.50 a bag for silent ones thats quite alot cheaper (prices including delivery!).

anyone know just how much noisyer the banded ones are?


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

I find banded crickets are smaller, faster (jump aroud more) and harder to keep unless you get things just right. Soon die of cold. They are quiet though!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Hmm odd..

In our experience banded crickets are MUCH noisier.

Also yes, faster and even more of an escape artist than browns.

We avoid them whenerver possible but thats just personal preference from our own personal experience.

Mason


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I prefer black crickets, much easier to catch. Not as fast as banded crickets, not as noisey either. 
(Though personally I like the noise  )

I have only bought silent crickets once and don't intend to again.
Firstly because they weren't silent.
Secondly because they are most definitely the retards of the cricket world.

But anyway, banded crickets are really quite noisey. Ah the amount of times I've had escapees and they've been singing in the walls for weeks 
Unless you manage to feed all the winged ones to your beasties as soon as they moult. Then they won't be noisey


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm not sure if bandeds are as noisy or not but the little buggers can climb really well, jump more and are also not as hardy as the other crickets. They're probably cheaper beacuse they're generally alot smaller bodied than blacks or browns.


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

hmmm, so i guess its back to browns then....iv ordered some now, god damn it, im so gonna have a house full of crickets if even the damned browns manage to escape alot lol!


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

if you dont mind me asking can you pm me where you get your crickets please, cheers


----------



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

Bandeds are impossible to catch! Its like theyve been fed speed and caffeine all their life! And they do make noise, although I find em quieter than the blacks.


----------

